# automatische weiterleitung zur Homepage



## Meik211 (30. April 2014)

Hallo

ich möchte in meiner Homepage als Intro(index.html) ein Video anzeigen das sofort beginnt wenn man auf meine seite kommt.

Nun meine Frage:

Besteht die Möglichkeit wenn das video zu ende ist, das  man dann automatisch

auf die eigentliche Homepage weitergeleitet wird ohne vorher noch was anzuklicken.

Ich arbeite mit HTML 5

Es wäre nett,wenn die möglichkeit besteht mir dann den Code per email zukommen zu lassen.

Danke im voraus

Mit freundlichen Gruss

M.Kranz

Email adresse ist : _entfernt_


----------



## SpiceLab (30. April 2014)

Schau mal hier: Automatische Weiterleitung zu anderer Adresse (Forwarding).

Mit *content=* gibst du neben dem Adressenziel an, nach wieviel Sekunden weitergeleitet werden soll, was der Spielzeit des Videos entspricht.


----------



## ComFreek (3. Mai 2014)

Von einer Weiterleitung, die an eine feste Sekundenzahl gebunden ist, würde ich abraten!
Gründe:

Videoladezeit: Das Video ist noch nicht geladen, der Timer aber schon am Laufen!
Pause: Was, wenn der Nutzer das Video pausiert?
Inflexibel: Was, wenn das Video ausgetauscht wird? Man müsste die Sekundenzahl im HTML austauschen.

Ich würde Folgends vorschlagen:

Das Event onended benutzen. (Hinweis: das loop-Attribut verhindert allerdings dieses Event!)

 Die Weiterleitung erfolgt dann per window.location.href = "...";

Außerdem einen "Skip"-Button o. ä. darstellen, damit der Nutzer vorzeitig das Video beenden kann.


----------

